# WinCCflex EA-Feld Eingabe begrenzen ???



## reminder (8 April 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich die Eingabe in ein EA-Feld zu begrenzen? In meinem Falle -20 bis +20?

Gruß Reminder :shock:


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2008)

Du kannst die Variable selbst begrenzen. Dazu in der Variablentabelle unter "Eigenschaften/Grenzen" diese editieren.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

Oder auf der SPS, wenn der Wert ausserhalt des Bereiches liegt, nicht annehmen und eine Fehlermeldung generieren.
Aber Ralles Methode ist wesentlich einfacher. 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Oder auf der SPS, wenn der Wert ausserhalt des Bereiches liegt, nicht annehmen und eine Fehlermeldung generieren.
> Aber Ralles Methode ist wesentlich einfacher.



fehlermeldung muß nich sein... bei min-unterschreitung bzw. max-überschreitung einfach min oder max in den wert schreiben, schon kann der prozess in seinen grenzen weiterlaufen und auf der visu kommt auch der entsprechende wert zur anzeige (hofft man ) ... dennoch hat ralle mit seinem ansatz die besseren karten


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> fehlermeldung muß nich sein... bei min-unterschreitung bzw. max-überschreitung einfach min oder max in den wert schreiben, schon kann der prozess in seinen grenzen weiterlaufen und auf der visu kommt auch der entsprechende wert zur anzeige (hofft man ) ... dennoch hat ralle mit seinem ansatz die besseren karten



Hast Du hier an den Beispielbaustein bei SCL Getting Started gedacht? ROFLMAO

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hast Du hier an den Beispielbaustein bei SCL Getting Started gedacht? ROFLMAO



nö, hab ich mir noch gar nicht angeguckt, es ist bei mir nun mal gängige praxis den wert in der steuerung zu begrenzen und bei über/unterschreitung den entsprechenden wert drüber zu bügeln ...


----------



## funkdoc (10 April 2008)

sinnvoll und sicher sind beide varianten.

wobei bei einer begrenzung der variable im flex dieser wert schon bei der eingabe begrenzt wird.

die min und max grenze wird dann in einer infotextblase angezeigt.

grüsse


----------



## Knut333 (10 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> sinnvoll und sicher sind beide varianten.
> 
> wobei bei einer begrenzung der variable im flex dieser wert schon bei der eingabe begrenzt wird.
> 
> ...



Es ist dann aber immer noch möglich, den Wert per SPS außerhalb der Grenzen zu setzen. Auf dem Panel erscheint dann der Wert in rot, aber die SPS akzeptiert ihn.


----------



## funkdoc (10 April 2008)

nö, bei der begrenzung der variable wird kein wert der ausserhalb der grenzen ist angenommen. die eingabe hüpft dann wieder auf den ausgangswert zurück.

grüsse


----------



## BUR (10 April 2008)

Knut333 hat recht. Wenn das E/A-Feld in der VISU begrenzt ist, kannst Du den Wert über die SPS manipulieren und er wird in der VISU rot unterlegt. Für manche Testfunktionen auch ganz gut so.

BUR


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2008)

ja drum habe ich ja geschrieben dass nur beide varianten sinnvoll wären.


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ja drum habe ich ja geschrieben dass nur beide varianten sinnvoll wären.



vs. 



funkdoc schrieb:


> nö, bei der begrenzung der variable wird kein wert der ausserhalb der grenzen ist angenommen. die eingabe hüpft dann wieder auf den ausgangswert zurück.



unterstützt durch



funkdoc schrieb:


> sinnvoll und sicher sind beide varianten.



... ich stelle fest: ein nur, welches eine unbedingte verknüpfung erfordert ist nicht zu finden!

... daraus folgt: drück dich deutlicher und eindeutiger aus!


----------



## funkdoc (11 April 2008)

ich korrigiere

sinnvoll und sicher sind beide varianten in kooperation.


----------

